

I'm writing a book – Designing Data-Intensive Applications - msolujic
http://martin.kleppmann.com/2014/09/15/writing-a-book.html

======
buckbova
Looks like something I'd be interested in reading. I would really appreciate a
sample chapter as it helps me to determine if I'll benefit from the book.

